# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  خمول الغدة الدرقية .. أعراضه ، تشخيصه ، علاجه

## max_11

خمول الغدة الدرقية .. أعراضه ، تشخيصه ، علاجه 
خمول الغدة الدرقية .. أعراضه ، تشخيصه ، علاجه  ما هو خمول الغدة الدرقية؟  
هو أكثر امراض الغدة الدرقية شيوعا ولا ينتج عنه أعراض فى الغالب (احيانا يكون ارتفاع الكوليسترول فى الدم هو كل الاعراض ) ويتميز بوجود معدلات طبيعية من هرمونات الدرقية مع ارتفاع طفيف فى الهرمون المحفز للغدة  
الغدة الدرقية هي غدة تقع في الجهة الأمامية من الرقبه اسفل تفاحة آدم.
.   
وهي التي تفرز مادة تسمى هرمون هذه المادة هي التي تتحكم في سرعة عمليات التفاعل داخل جسمك مثل معدل سرعة نبض قلبك وقدرتك على العمل بنشاط وقوة و النساء أكثر عرضة للإصابة بخمول الغدة الدرقية من الرجال لا سيما من تعدى منهن الخمسين سنة.
كما أن خمول الغدة الدرقية يمكن أن يسبب السمنة ، آلام المفاصل ، والعقم وأمراض القلب.   ما هي أسباب خمول الغدة الدرقية؟  
1- مرض المناعة الذاتي الذي هاشيموتو حيث أن الأجسام المضادة تهاجم الغدة الدرقية وتمنعها من إنتاج ما يكفي من الهرمون. 
2-العلاج المستخدم للتحكم في مرض فرط نشاط الغده الدرقيه .
3-العلاج الإشعاعي الذي يستخدم أحياناً في منطقة الرقبة.
4-جراحة الغدة الدرقية كإزالة الغدة أو جزء منها.
5- بعض الأدوية التي تؤثر على عمل الغدة.
6-المرض الوراثي : حوالى 1 من 3000 من الرضع يولدون مع قصور الغدة الدرقية أو عدم وجودها على الإطلاق. وهذا يبين أهمية أن يقوم الأطباء بفحص المواليد الجدد للتعرف ولتشخيص المبكر لمشاكل الغدة الدرقية.
7- اضطراب الغدة النخامية: وهي غدة تقع داخل الدماغ حيث تنتج الغدة النخامية هرموناً يسمى هرمون تحفيز الغدة الدرقية ، والذي يتحكم في كمية إفراز الغدة الدرقية لهرمونها. ولذلك فإن اضطراب الغدة النخامية قد يؤثر على إنتاج الكميه المناسبه من هرمون تحفيز الغدة الدرقية.
8- الحمل: بعض النساء يصبن بخمول الغدة الدرقية أثناء أو بعد الحمل بسبب قيام اجسامهن بافراز اجساما مضادة تهاجم الغدة الدرقية. وإذا لم يتم علاجها ،فإن خمول الغدة الدرقية يمكن أن يعرض صحة كل من الأم والرضيع للخطر.
9- نقص اليود: اليود هو معدن متوفر في الغذاء المتوازن ويوجد الآن مع معظم أنواع ملح الطعام يستخدمه الجسم لإنتإج هرمونات الغدة الدرقية. إن نقص اليود في الجسم يعيق عن إنتاج ما يكفي من هورمون الغدة الدرقية.ولهذا فإن كثيراً من الدول تقوم بإضافة اليود إلى ملح الطعام للتأكد من أن الجميع يحصل على ما يكفي منه.   يزداد إحتمال الإصابة بخمول الغدة الدرقية في الحالات التالية :  
-وجود أقارب مصابين بإحدى أمراض المناعة الذاتية
- إذا كنت قد تعالجت باليود المشع أو الأدوية المضادة للغدة الدرقية ،
- إذا كنت قد تلقيت العلاج الإشعاعي في الرقبة أو أعلى الصدر 
- إذا كنت قد تلقيت جراحة في الغدة الدرقية.   ما هي أعراض خمول الغدة الدرقية؟  
أعراض خمول الغدة الدرقية تظهر ببطء مع الزمن. ويمكن أن تكون مختلفة من حالة إلى أخرى بسبب بطء التمثيل الغذائي الخاص بالجسم     
1- الرغبة في الجو الدافيء وزيادة الحساسية للبرد
2-الإمساك المزمن
3- جفاف الجلد والشعر
4-إنتفاخ الوجه
5-خشونة في الصوت
6-إرتفاع الكوليسترول في الدم
7-زيادة الوزن الغير متوقعة
8-آلام في العضلات و تقلصات أو تصلبات
9-ألم و تورم أو تصلب في المفاصل
10- في المرأة تكون الدورة الشهرية أكثر غزارة من الدورة الطبيعية
11- كثرة الاكتئاب و كثرة النسيان
12- بروز وتضخم الغدة الدرقية.  
إن الأطفال الذين يولدون بدون الغدة الدرقية أو مع غدة درقية لا تعمل بشكل سليم قد لا يظهر عليهم الكثير من الأعراض في المراحل الأولى. ولكن قد يكون لديهم صفار في الجلد أوصفار في العيون (اليرقان) وكذلك ربما إختناق متكرر ، أولسان كبير يصعب إخراجه .
ومع انتشار المرض ، قد يكون هناك اضطرابات في التغذية قد تعيق نمو الطفل وتطوره بشكل طبيعي. كما يمكن أيضا أن يصاب بالإمساك المزمن، و ضعف في العضلات (رخاوة)، أو يكون الطفل كثير النعاس. وإذا لم يتم الشتخيص والعلاج ، فإن خمول الغدة الدرقية في الأطفال الرضع يمكن أن يؤدي إلى التخلف العقلي والبدني لاسمح الله. ولذا فإنه من الضروري جداً أن يتم فحص خمول الغدة الدرقية في الأطفال حديثي الولادة قبل مغادرة المستشفى. 
أماالأطفال والمراهقين الذين أصيبوا بخمول الغدة الدرقية فإنهم يعانون من نفس أعراض الكبار ولكن من الممكن أيضا أن يصابو أيضاَ بمايلي :  
1- خلل في الجسم
2-تأخر في نمو الأسنان 
3- تأخر في سن البلوغ
4- تأخر في النمو العقلي   كيفة تشخيص خمول الغدة الدرقية؟ 
إذا كان لديك أعراض نقص في الغدة الدرقية ،فإن طبيبك سوف يقوم بعمل الإختبارات المعملية لقياس مستويات كلا من هرمون الغدة الدرقية(t3,t4) وهرمون تحفيزالغدة الدرقية(tsh) في دمك. 
و يوصي بعض الأطباء النساء كبيرات السن بفحص الغدة الدرقية أثناء الفحوص الروتينية السريريه. كما يوصي البعض بفحص النساء الحوامل والنساء اللاتي يفكرن أو يخططن لأن يحملن ( لانجاب الأطفال ) .   ماهي مضاعفات المرض؟ 
إذا لم يتم علاج المرض ، فإنه قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل صحية أخرى مثل :  
1-تضخم الغدة: إن القصور الدرقي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تضخم الغدة الدرقية ، وخلق تورم في عنقك يسمى (الدراق) حيث يمكن أن تؤثر على مظهرك كما يمكن أيضا ان تجعل من الصعب عليك الابتلاع أو الأكل.
2- زيادة خطر الاصابة بأمراض القلب : وذلك لأن القصورالدرقي يتسبب في ارتفاع مستوى الكولستيرول "الضار".
3-اختلال في الصحة النفسية مثل الاكتئاب وكثرة النسيان.
4- المكسيديما : وهذه حالات نادرة ولكنها مهددة للحياة حيث تتسم بحساسية شديدة للمصاب ضدالبرودة ، تليها النعاس وبطء شديد في الحركة والذي يؤدي إلى فقدان الوعي والغيبوبة.
1-تضخم الغدة: إن القصور الدرقي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تضخم الغدة الدرقية ، وخلق تورم في عنقك يسمى (الدراق) حيث يمكن أن تؤثر على مظهرك كما يمكن أيضا ان تجعل من الصعب عليك الابتلاع أو الأكل.
2- زيادة خطر الاصابة بأمراض القلب : وذلك لأن القصورالدرقي يتسبب في ارتفاع مستوى الكولستيرول "الضار".
3-اختلال في الصحة النفسية مثل الاكتئاب وكثرة النسيان.
4- المكسيديما : وهذه حالات نادرة ولكنها مهددة للحياة حيث تتسم بحساسية شديدة للمصاب ضدالبرودة ، تليها النعاس وبطء شديد في الحركة والذي يؤدي إلى فقدان الوعي والغيبوبة.
5-تشوهات وراثية : إذ أن الأطفال الذين يولدو لنساء لم يعالجن من خمول الغدة الدرقية قد يصابوا بعيوب خلقية (تشوهات).   كيف يتم معالجة خمول الغدة الدرقية ؟  
إن العلاج الأمثل لخمول الغدة الدرقية هو إستخدام هرمون الغدة الدرقية الاصطناعي (حبوب تعطى عن طريق الفم). و هذا الدواء سوف يعيد مستويات الهورمونات وعمليات التمثيل الغذائي (الأيض) إلى وضعها الطبيعي. كما أنه سيؤدي إلى خفض مستوى الكوليسترول مما يساعد في عكس اتجاه زيادة الوزن. إن هذا الامر قد يستغرق بضعة محاولات للحصول على مستوى الجرعة المناسبه من هورمون الغدة الدرقية الاصطناعي. وإذا كنت لا تأخذ ما يكفي منه ، فمن الممكن أن تستمر أعراض خمول الغدة الدرقية. أما إذا كنت تأخذ أكثر مما ينبغي ، فقد تكون لديك أعراض مشابهة لتلك التي في مرض فرط الغدة الدرقية. وهذه يمكن لطبيبك أن يكتشفها عن طريق الفحص العام وفحص الدم .
ولأن بعض الأدوية وبعض المواد الغذائية تؤثرعلى قدرة الجسم على امتصاص هورمون الغدة الدرقية الاصطناعي، فلذا ننصح بإعلام طبيبك إذا كنت ممن يتناولون كميات كبيرة من منتجات الصويا ، أو كنت على حمية عالية الألياف ، أو كنت تأخذ أدوية أخرى مثل مكملات الحديد أو دواء مثل كوليسترامين ، أو هيدروكسيد الألومنيوم (يوجد في بعض مضادات الحموضه ونحوه)  ملاحظة: هذا مقال تثقيفي فقط .. لايعتد به لتشخيص المرض

----------

